# Orchid ooth - Inside



## DeShawn (Dec 24, 2005)

One of my orchid females decided to lay on the slick screen instead of the nice sticks I provided for her. I was pretty upset to lay say the least, but on the positive side, it is a great opportunity for the mantid community to get a glimpse of what it looks like on the inside of an orchid ooth (somewhat).

















Will they hatch? Probably not. But it will certainly be interesting to see if they start to develop like that and actually make it. If you want the see the full sized pics, click the links below.

http://www.mantiskingdom.com/pictures/forum/DSCN7858.JPG

http://www.mantiskingdom.com/pictures/forum/DSCN7861.JPG

http://www.mantiskingdom.com/pictures/forum/DSCN7863.JPG


----------



## chinomathboy (Dec 27, 2005)

Just curious, did you have to remove any of the foam in order to pull it off? Or, the eggs were already exposed?

As far as hatching, I think it would still hatch if they weren't damaged when you remove it from the screen and as long as it's kept very moist.

I should go home and change my set up as well.


----------



## DeShawn (Dec 27, 2005)

The ooth fell on its own, and the eggs were already exposed. I put another female in a wooden cage this time, and the ooth came out perfect (thank god!).


----------



## nedweenie (Dec 28, 2005)

Now that's too cool. Keep an eye on it, you might be able to see the little guys developing in there. Keep us updated too!


----------



## Juliancito (Dec 28, 2005)

> Now that's too cool. Keep an eye on it, you might be able to see the little guys developing in there. Keep us updated too!


I second that.


----------



## Jodokohajjio (Jan 4, 2006)

Don't forget to include pictures as they develope (assuming they do)!


----------



## Mantis Keeper (Jan 5, 2006)

Now this could be something to see. We all wish you luck.(and hope for lots of good pics).


----------



## DeShawn (Jan 17, 2006)

I apologize for the crappy pic. I will take better ones later. You can see a couple eggs have developed inside. Of the exposed eggs, I can see at least 1/3rd of them have clearly developed nymphs, or at least have dark objects inside. The front piece of the ooth broke off shortly after taking the first pics last month and I took some photos of them under my microscope. However, none of those (about 9 eggs or so) show any sign of developing. I may just go ahead and try to take out an egg that is developing and put it under the microscope for pics. I really want to get a good look inside.

The full sized picture of the one above can be found at

http://www.mantiskingdom.com/pictures/forum/DSCN8348.JPG


----------

